# Loose skin?



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Billy has such loose skin. It's like he is wearing his big brothers clothes. Anyone else's chis have this?


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Yep - Both of mine do!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Billy is the only one of mine that does. Good to know he isn't the only one out there.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yep, Milo & Marley do! Milo's is very loose..always has been. I was sure he was going to be a 40lb Chi. :lol: (since I'd heard loose skin meant they had plenty of room to grow hehe)


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

hehehe a 40LB Chi!!
Honey dosent have loose skin.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Midgie does too, but not that loose! They say as long as it snaps back to shape, they are well-hydrated, so nothing to worry about.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi does now that he has lost all of the weight since he was sick, but it was just a tiny bit loose before.


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

Maya is 5 months old and has loose skin. I love playfully pulling on it


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dahlia has a turkey waddle of loose skin under her chi.
I think its cute and I gently pull it so it gets cuter!


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

Yep Peebo is like that too!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

heya, yeah roxi does has it 2.


----------



## imadigger (Sep 5, 2010)

My Chico has loose skin too. When he had his rabies vac. the vet checked his skin by pulling up on it. Said he was doing great. So I guess it's normal.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, quite a lot. An other way chis show their diversity.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Quigley's skin is very loose especially on the back of his neck. My Chi that passed this past January had really loose skin as well. She was only 3 lbs. Wonder if the tiny ones tend to have loose skin?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Billy really isn't that tiny, I weighed him last night and he's up to 5.4 pounds.


----------

